# Here's my 381i



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

*Here's my KG381i*

Look KG381i - matte black//gloss black
Look ErgoPost
Dura Ace drive train
FSA K-Force crankset
Cinelli Graphis stem
Cinelli Neo-Carbo bars
Fizik Aliante saddle
Mavic SL's


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JJJamison said:


> Look KG381i - matte black//gloss black
> Look ErgoPost
> Dura Ace drive train
> FSA K-Force crankset
> ...


Excellent job. That is probably my favorite paint scheme for a 381. Beautiful bike


----------

